# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  जिसने लिया पंगा, खुद हो गया नंगा

## superidiotonline

कुछ लोगों ने अपने जीवन में यह अनुभव किया होगा कि जब वे कतिपय लोगों से पंगा लेते हैं या पंगा लेने की कोशिश भी करते हैं तो वे खुद नंगे हो जाते हैं। मतलब यह कि वे स्वयं किसी न किसी संकट में फँस जाते हैं और पंगा लेने की उनकी तमन्ना कभी पूरी नहीं हाेती।

----------


## superidiotonline

और तो और, यदि आप इन कतिपय लोगों से पंगा लेने की अपनी मंशा को नहीं बदलते और ज़ोर-शोर से पंगा लेने की कोशिश में पहले की तरह जुटे रहते हैं तो आपने यह अनुभव किया होगा कि आप जितना अधिक ज़ोर लगाकर पंगा लेने की कोशिश करते हैं, उतना ही अधिक संकट के बादल आप पर मँडराने लगते हैं।

----------


## anita

क्या ये सूत्र इस विभाग के लिए औचित्यपूर्ण है ?

----------


## superidiotonline

> क्या ये सूत्र इस विभाग के लिए औचित्यपूर्ण है ?


***
ज्योतिषीय विश्लेषण पर आधारित है यह सूत्र। इसीलिए इसे इस विभाग में प्रकाशित किया गया है।
***
वैसे आपको मास्क वाला अवतार लगाकर आना चाहिए था।
***

----------


## anita

> ***
> ज्योतिषीय विश्लेषण पर आधारित है यह सूत्र। इसीलिए इसे इस विभाग में प्रकाशित किया गया है।
> ***
> वैसे आपको मास्क वाला अवतार लगाकर आना चाहिए था।
> ***




ज्योतिष तो मुझे अभी तक दिखा नहीं है इस सूत्र में ख़ैर

----------


## superidiotonline

> ज्योतिष तो मुझे अभी तक दिखा नहीं है इस सूत्र में ख़ैर


अभी तो सूत्र शुरू हुआ है। बाद में आएगा ज्योतिष का विश्लेषण।
***

----------


## superidiotonline

बॉलीवुड सुपर स्टार सलमान खान को कौन नहीं जानता? इनके बारे में कहा जाता है कि इनसे पंगा लेना लोगों को भारी पड़ता है। अन्तर्जाल में यदि खोजा जाए तो आपको तमाम समाचार ऐसे मिल जाएँगे जिनमें यह कहा गया होगा कि कुछेक बिरले लोगों को छोड़कर सलमान से पंगा लेना लोगों को भारी पड़ा।

----------


## superidiotonline

सलमान खान

----------


## superidiotonline

आइए, अब पढ़ते हैं सलमान से जुड़ी कुछ ख़बरों को-

*बॉलीवुड के 'दबंग' सलमान खान से पंगा लेकर इन सेलेब्स को भुगतना पड़ा नुक्सान!*

नवंबर 26, 2019 07:00 बजे

सलमान खान न केवल बॉलीवुड के सुपरस्टार हैं बल्कि उन्हें इंडस्ट्री में एक अलग ही रूतबा हासिल है। स्क्रीन पर ‘दबंग’ बन चुका यह एक्टर अपनी असल जिंदगी में भी उतना ही दबंग है और लोग प्यार से सलमान को ‘भाई’ बुलाते हैं। सलमान दिल के साफ़ हैं और जब तक सलमान प्यार करते हैं, दोस्ती निभाते हैं तब तक उनसे बेहतर कोई दोस्त नहीं हो सकता। लेकिन एक बार अगर सलमान किसी से रूठ गए तो उनसे बुरा दुश्मन भी कोई नहीं होता। ऐसे में अगर किसी का पंगा सलमान से हो जाए तो उसका क्या होगा ये फिर भगवान ही जानता है या फिर खुद सलमान !

----------


## superidiotonline

1. अरिजीत सिंह

सलमान एक अवार्ड शो होस्ट कर रहे थे और इस शो में पॉपुलर बॉलीवुड सिंगर अरिजीत सिंह को एक अवार्ड मिला। अवार्ड लेने के लिए अरिजीत को स्टेज पर आते थोड़ा वक़्त लग गया। इस पर मज़ाक करते हुए सलमान ने अरिजीत को कहा ‘सो गए थे क्या?’ अरिजीत ने सलमान को जवाब देते हुए कह दिया ‘क्या करें, सुला दिया था आप लोगों ने।’ बस! सलमान को ये बात बर्दाश्त नहीं हुई और उन्होंने भी अरिजीत के गाने की मिमिक्री कर डाली। इतना ही नहीं इसके बाद सलमान ने डायरेक्टर्स के सामने ये शर्त रख दी कि जिस फिल्म में वो काम करेंगे उसमें अरिजीत के गाने नहीं होने चाहिए। अरिजीत ने कई बार सलमान से माफ़ी भी मांगी मगर सलमान तो सलमान हैं ! रूठ गए तो बस, रूठ ही गए।

----------


## superidiotonline

2. ऐश्वर्या राय 

फिल्मों में ज़रा सी भी दिलचस्पी रखने वाला शायद ही कोई ऐसा आदमी हो जिसे सलमान खान और ऐश्वर्या राय के अफेयर के बारे में न पता हो। लेकिन इन दोनों का प्यार जितना खुशनुमा था, इनका ब्रेकअप उतना ही विवादित रहा। इस विवाद के भी अपने किस्से हैं। मगर ऐश्वर्या को जो सबसे बड़ा नुक्सान हुआ वो ये कि उनके हाथ से कई फ़िल्में चली गईं। फिल्म ‘चलते चलते’ में शाहरुख़ खान के साथ पहले ऐश्वर्या राय को लिया गया था। लेकिन एक दिन सलमान अचानक ऐश्वर्या से मिलने सेट पर जा पहुंचे और फिर वहां जो कुछ हुआ उसका नतीजा ये रहा कि ‘चलते चलते’ से ऐश्वर्या राय को निकाल दिया गया और इस फिल्म में रानी मुखर्जी ने काम किया।

----------


## superidiotonline

3. विवेक ओबेरॉय 

सलमान से ब्रेकअप होने के बाद ऐश्वर्या ने विवेक ओबेरॉय को डेट करना शुरू किया। विवेक अभी इंडस्ट्री में नए-नए आए थे और शुरूआती हिट फिल्मों की वजह से उनका नाम बनना शुरू हो गया था। लेकिन वो जा फंसे सलमान भाई के सामने। जब सलमान को पता लगा कि विवेक उनकी एक्स ऐश्वर्या को डेट कर रहे हैं तो उनका पारा सातवें आसमान पर पहुंच गया। सलमान विवेक से ऐसे रूठे कि विवेक को काम मिलना ही बंद हो गया और आखिरकार उनका करियर ठप्प हो गया।

----------


## superidiotonline

4. ऋतिक रोशन 

डायरेक्टर संजय लीला भंसाली ने जब फिल्म ‘गुज़ारिश’ शुरू की तो सलमान की ये इच्छा थी कि इस फिल्म में भंसाली उन्हें कास्ट करें। लेकिन भंसाली ने सलमान की जगह इस फिल्म में ऋतिक रोशन को ले लिया। बस, आ गया सलमान को गुस्सा ! उन्होंने इस फिल्म की ऐसी बेईज्ज़ती की कि फिल्म देखने लोग हॉल में गए ही नहीं और ये फिल्म बहुत बुरी तरह फ्लॉप हो गई।

----------


## superidiotonline

5. हिमेश रेशमिया 

हिमेश रेशमिया का करियर सलमान खान की वजह से ही शुरू हुआ था। हिमेश ने पहली बार सलमान की फिल्म ‘जब प्यार किया तो डरना क्या’ के लिए गाने कंपोज़ किए थे। लेकिन हिमेश जैसे-जैसे पॉपुलर होते गए वो सलमान से दूर होने लगे। एक वक़्त ऐसा आया जब सलमान ने हिमेश को अपनी एक फिल्म के लिए म्यूजिक कम्पोज़ करने को कहा और हिमेश ने मना कर दिया। सलमान हिमेश से नाराज़ हो गए और उन्होंने एक रियलिटी शो पर हिमेश की आवाज़ का मज़ाक भी उड़ाया। हालांकि 2013 में आई सलमान की फिल्म ‘जय हो’ के लिए हिमेश ने गाने कम्पोज़ किए मगर ऐसा कहा जाता है कि इन दोनों के बीच अब पहले जैसी बात नहीं रही।
----------------
साभार: देशीमार्टिनी/सुबोध मिश्रा

----------


## superidiotonline

*इन 5 एक्टर्स की शक्ल भी देखना पसंद नहीं करते सलमान खान, नाम लेते ही खौल जाता है खून*

Updated Fri, 31 May 2019 04:13 PM IST

कहते हैं सलमान खान अगर किसी से दोस्ती निभाते हैं तो उस पर अपना सब कुछ लुटा देते हैं और अगर वो दुश्मनी निभाने पर आए तो फिर वो उसकी शक्ल भी देखना पसंद नहीं करते। बॉलीवुड में कोई भी उनसे पंगा लेना नहीं चाहता है क्योंकि 'भाई' से दुश्मनी का खामियाजा उसे अपने करियर पर भी उठाना पड़ सकता है। तो चलिए हम आपको फिल्म इंडस्ट्री के 5 ऐसे ही लोगों के बारे में बताने जा रहे हैं जिन्होंने सलमान से पंगा लिया।

----------


## superidiotonline

प्रियंका चोपड़ा

सलमान खान इन दिनों अपनी फिल्म भारत के प्रमोशन के दौरान प्रियंका चोपड़ा पर जमकर तंज कस रहे हैं। अपने कई इंटरव्यूज में वो प्रियंका को लेकर काफी कुछ कह चुके हैं। और इसके पीछे की वजह है प्रियंका का सलमान की फिल्म छोड़ना। एक इंटरव्यू में सलमान ने कहा था कि उस लड़की में भारत छोड़कर शादी को चुना। हालाकि प्रियंका का इस पर अभी तक कोई जवाब नहीं आया है लेकिन दोनों के बीच खाईं गहरी होती जा रही है।

----------


## superidiotonline

विवेक ओबेरॉय

विवेक ओबेरॉय बीते दिनों ऐश्वर्या राय के एक मीम्स को शेयर कर एक बार फिर सुर्खियों में आ गए थे। इस मीम्स में ऐश्वर्या के साथ सलमान खान भी दिख रहे थे।
 वैसे तो विवेक और सलमान खान के बीच दुश्मनी तो काफी पुरानी है। दोनों के रिश्तों के बीच कड़वाहट तब शुरू हुई जब सलमान और ऐश्वर्या रिलेशन में थे। इसी दौरान विवेक ओबेरॉय ने प्रेस कॉन्फ्रेंस कर बताया कि सलमान आधी रात को उन्हें फोन करके परेशान कर रहे थे। दरअसल, सलमान से अलग होने के बाद विवेक और ऐश्वर्या के बीच नजदीकियों की खबरें थे। विवेक ओबेरॉय के इस तरह मीडिया के सामने आने के बाद सलमान के साथ उनकी दुश्मनी हो गई जिसका नतीजा उनके करियर पर भी पड़ा।

----------


## superidiotonline

अर्जुन कपूर

सलमान खान और अर्जुन कपूर एक दूसरे को देखना तक पसंद नहीं करते। इसकी शुरुआत तब हुई जब अर्जुन का नाम सलमान की भाभी रहीं मलाइका अरोड़ा के साथ जुड़ा। अब अर्जुन खुलेआम मलाइका के साथ घूमते नजर आते हैं। और शायद यही बात सलमान को कहीं न कहीं नागवार गुजरती है।

----------


## superidiotonline

अरिजीत सिंह

मशहूर सिंगर अरिजीत सिंह भी सलमान खान के दुश्मनों की लिस्ट में हैं। यह विवाद एक अवॉर्ड फंक्शन के दौरान हुआ जब सलमान ने अरिजीत से कहा कि क्या आप सो रहे थे। अरिजीत ने पलटकर जवाब दिया कि आप लोगों ने मुझे सुला दिया। अरिजीत का ये अंदाज सलमान को पसंद नहीं आया और उन्होंने अपनी फिल्म 'सुल्तान' से अरिजीत का गाना हटवा दिया।

----------


## superidiotonline

ऋषि कपूर

आखिर में बात करेंगे बॉलीवुड के चिंटू एक्टर ऋषि कपूर की। ऋषि ट्विटर पर अकसर विवादित बातें लिखने के चलते ट्रोल होते रहते हैं। बता दें कि ऋषि कपूर से सलमान की नाराजगी की वजह यह है कि ऋषि ने सोनम की शादी में सलमान के छोटे भाई सुहैल खान की पत्नी से लड़ाई मोल ली थी। इसी के चलते ऋषि से पूरा खान परिवार नाराज हो गया।  
----------------
साभार: अमर उजाला

----------


## superidiotonline

आइए, अब जानते हैं- किन ग्रहों की किन स्थितियों के कारण सलमान से पंगा लेना लोगों को पड़ता है भारी? सबसे पहले एक नज़र डालते हैं सलमान खान की लग्न कुंडली पर-

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

वैसे तो किसी कुंडली में जातक के शत्रुहन्ता होने के तमाम योग होते हैं, किन्तु सर्वाधिक प्रचलित नियम यह है कि षष्ठ भाव या षष्ठेश से पापग्रहों का सम्बन्ध हो ऐसे जातक के शत्रु स्वयं नष्ट हो जाते हैं। ऐसा क्यों? षष्ठ भाव प्रायः रोग, ऋण, शत्रु और नौकरी से सम्बन्धित होता है। पापग्रहों के सम्बन्ध के कारण षष्ठ भाव के फलों का विनाश हो जाता है। यही कारण है ऐसे शत्रुहन्ता जातक प्रायः स्वस्थ रहते हैं तथा बीमार नहीं पड़ते, क्योंकि षष्ठ भाव का पाप सम्बन्ध बनने से शत्रुओं के साथ-साथ रोग का भी विनाश हो जाता है।

----------


## anita

> वैसे तो किसी कुंडली में जातक के शत्रुहन्ता होने के तमाम योग होते हैं, किन्तु सर्वाधिक प्रचलित नियम यह है कि षष्ठ भाव या षष्ठेश से पापग्रहों का सम्बन्ध हो ऐसे जातक के शत्रु स्वयं नष्ट हो जाते हैं। ऐसा क्यों? षष्ठ भाव प्रायः रोग, ऋण, शत्रु और नौकरी से सम्बन्धित होता है। पापग्रहों के सम्बन्ध के कारण षष्ठ भाव के फलों का विनाश हो जाता है। यही कारण है ऐसे शत्रुहन्ता जातक प्रायः स्वस्थ रहते हैं तथा बीमार नहीं पड़ते, क्योंकि षष्ठ भाव का पाप सम्बन्ध बनने से शत्रुओं के साथ-साथ रोग का भी विनाश हो जाता है।




षष्ठ भाव में राहू है तो जातक के शत्रु उस से परास्त ही होते है और ऐसा जातक दबंग स्वभाव का होता हैं

----------


## superidiotonline

> षष्ठ भाव में राहू है तो जातक के शत्रु उस से परास्त ही होते है और ऐसा जातक दबंग स्वभाव का होता हैं


मोती महारानी की जय हो! १५०० साल और तीन जन्मों के बाद भी आपका ज्योतिष ज्ञान यथावत् है। याद करिए वह दिन जब १५०० साल पहले दूर-दूर देशों के राजा-महाराजा आपको अपनी पत्री दिखाने आते थे और मैं उनसे आपकी फ़ीस १ बड़ी बाल्टी भरकर स्वर्णमुद्राएँ वसूलता था और १ छोटी बाल्टी भरकर स्वर्णमुद्राएँ राजकोष में जमा करके बाकी अपनी जेब में रख लेता था!
***

----------


## superidiotonline

बता दें कि भारतीय वैदिक ज्योतिष में शनि, मंगल, सूर्य और राहु-केतु पापग्रह माने जाते हैं। अतः षष्ठ भाव या षष्ठेश पर जितने अधिक पापग्रहों का पाप प्रभाव होगा, उतना ही अधिक शीघ्रतापूर्वक शत्रुओं का विनाश होगा।

----------


## superidiotonline

> मोती महारानी की जय हो! १५०० साल और तीन जन्मों के बाद भी आपका ज्योतिष ज्ञान यथावत् है। याद करिए वह दिन जब १५०० साल पहले दूर-दूर देशों के राजा-महाराजा आपको अपनी पत्री दिखाने आते थे और मैं उनसे आपकी फ़ीस १ बड़ी बाल्टी भरकर स्वर्णमुद्राएँ वसूलता था और १ छोटी बाल्टी भरकर स्वर्णमुद्राएँ राजकोष में जमा करके बाकी अपनी जेब में रख लेता था!
> ***


अनीता जी के लिए बड़ा अच्छा फ्लैशबैक लगाया था। बड़ी उम्मीद थी कि अनीता जी १५०० साल पहले उनके राजमहल में चल रहे धोटाले के बारे में पूछताछ करतीं। मगर वो नाराज़ होकर भाग गईं!

----------


## superidiotonline

जैसा कि अनीता जी ने बताया कि षष्ठस्थ बलवान राहु शत्रुओं को तबाह और बर्बाद कर देता है। ठीक इसी प्रकार अन्य पापग्रहों का षष्ठ भाव या भावेश से सम्बन्ध शत्रुओं को क्षीण कर देता है। बता दें कि राहु की तरह यदि षष्ठ भाव में प्रबल मंगल हो तो ऐसे जातक से शत्रु थर-थर काँपते हैं।

----------


## ashok-

> 


superidiotonline जी क्या यह कुंडली सलमान खान की है ?

----------


## superidiotonline

> superidiotonline जी क्या यह कुंडली सलमान खान की है ?



..........................................

----------

